# Crazy things your pax says...



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

This thread is for EVERYONE, I know we have funny stories to tell but I figure we would leave story telling out of this and just go with weird/ crazy things your pax says. 

Rules: Pretty much anything goes, just don't make it long and please do make it up. List the Date and city. 

Date/ Location


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

1/11/15/ Huntington Beach



"That's my boyfriends house... I live with my X in Costa Mesa".. silent for a minute..."Take me to the Bar, I'm gonna meet my XX so we can Netflix and chill"


----------



## Zorro_wrangler (Dec 26, 2015)

Dec/15. East Rutherford Train Station, NJ

Me: (After 3 mins of waiting) Hi, i'm here?
Pax: Meet me by the pin.
Me: Ma'am..the pin you dropped is in the middle of the Passaic River.
Pax: No its not, i'm right here.
Me: "Click". Wait another 3 minutes - Cancel/Pax no show.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

Didn't happen with a pax.
I pulled over in the parking lot of a gasoline station waiting for a request. Homeless started cleaning up my windows. Gave him a dollar.

Me: That's all I have man
Hobo: I'll suck your +×÷% for 20 bucks man, I'll do anything for it.

I left


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Pax: " call husband "
Siri: " which one "
Me: scrunched face
Pax: " excuse that, I should delete my X's number "
Me: (in my head) Damn, why the hell am I driving and destroying my car. "
" I don't judge. "

Another one,
I get a voicemail saying -
Pax: " come pick us up, I'll su... your... "
I drive to them, see 4 of them, and even drove by them.
Me: " Sorry, this is a family car "
Cancelled and collected my $5.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

Jay26 said:


> Didn't happen with a pax.
> I pulled over in the parking lot of a gasoline station waiting for a request. Homeless started cleaning up my windows. Gave him a dollar.
> 
> Me: That's all I have man
> ...


Those poor uber drivers are getting pretty desperate after the latest rate cuts.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I picked up a guy who was good & drunk at about 2:30am - his destination is about 35 minutes away & he gave me a $15 tip upfront so I was in a good mood & we chatted for the drive. 

He told me how he just got out of rehab & he's feeling anxious about the next day when he had to go to court for his third DUI. 

About half way there he asks me if I have any weed. When I say no, he says 'just kidding, I don't smoke weed' about 2 minutes later he asks if I know where he can buy some weed. 

Ar one point he says, 'you're so nice, do you live in Durham, we could hang out and be friends' 

I tell him 'sure we can be friends, but I don't live in Durham' (Durham is our destination) 

He says, 'that's cool - I don't live in Durham either. That's my parents address, I'm 31 - you didn't think I still lived with my parents' 

Me - 'of course not. So where do you live?' 

Him: 'umm, well, I'm kinda living with my parents right now' 

Towards the end of the trip, he's all drunkenly remorseful for all his bad choices, telling me how supportive his mom has been and how worried she is. Then he says 'when we get there, would you come in and talk to my mom for me?' 

No dude - just no.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Me: where to?
Pax: ER
Me: Everything ok, do you need an ambulance?
Pax: ambulance is expensive.

Touche, broken bones are overrated anyways


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Those poor uber drivers are getting pretty desperate after the latest rate cuts.


I loled


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Pax: You're seats are hard
Me: This isn't a luxury car, this is a sports car. I've never had any complaints.
Pax: I bet you haven't
Me:


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

Pax: Are you making good money?
Me: I wish
Pax: Uber drivers are nicer than Lyft
Me: I do both
Pax: Oh
Me: Yes no such thing as Uber or Lyft experience when same car do both.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Pick girl up from work, she asks me a few questions about driving for Uber/Lyft. I ask her how Xmas was and she says "eh it was alright I've had better."

Then this comes straight outta nowhere...

Pax: So I think my boyfriend is gay.
Me: (chuckles) huh? Why do you think that?
Pax: A few reasons, but the other day before Xmas we were arguing & talking s**t to each other and he was like "i bet i've got more guys on than you"
Me: (laugh again) wow i dont even know what to say to that?
Pax: yeah and when he was in prison he was some guys 'prison b**ch' and when they got out the guy hooked him up with a bunch of free stuff.
Me: uuuhhh huh
Pax: I've even talked to the guy and said "have you & my boyfriend ever slept together?" and he was like "thats between you & him".
Me: omg (in my head i'm thinking that probably means YES)
Pax: I was like "well does Mike like men?" and he was like "Mike likes men for their money".
Me: (speechless)
Pax: Is that even possible?
Me: uuummm well yeah I guess so. I'm straight though so not sure how all that stuff goes. You know a lot of people are bi-sexual so that might be it.
Pax: yeah maybe it is. oh well. he just acts like such a she-man sometimes.

She was pretty cool and even gave me a winning $10 lottery scratcher ticket that I got to cash out for a tip.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Pax. "Look over here" (dress is hiked up, she's not wearing anything under) "touch it."
Me: "I'm driving here, and that'd be a bad idea since your husband is in the back seat."


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Some of the strangest things I've heard are when I have a single Pax, and they are talking on their phone.

Example, recently, in L.A.: "C'mon, why won't you take a photo of your ****! I want you to send me a photo of your *****. Right. Now!"

This went on for a good couple of minutes. Then once he ended the conversation, he filled me in explicitly on a recent hotel room assignation with said, same caller.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Pax. "Look over here" (dress is hiked up, she's not wearing anything under) "touch it."
> Me: "I'm driving here, and that'd be a bad idea since your husband is in the back seat."


I'd be like. "Challenge Accepted"


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jay26 said:


> I'd be like. "Challenge Accepted"


No. Insanely bad idea. Her husband wasn't passed out or anything. Not getting in the middle of that.
I did enjoy the view, though. Definitely 5☆


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> No. Insanely bad idea. Her husband wasn't passed out or anything. Not getting in the middle of that.
> I did enjoy the view, though. Definitely 5☆


I'm pretty sure they are swingers. She sat in the passenger side after all. Not the husband. Hahha


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

1/20

Huntington Beach to Santa Ana

Pax is about 50s headed to a concert...

Pax: hey check this out (show me a pix of giant **** on his texts)... I was at a party with her the other night.

Me: thinking... That's cool.... not!!! but what really comes out of my mouth is "so did you hit it"?

Pax: naw, she was a porn star. I looked her up after and she was taking some giant 14 incher... I mean how the f%$& can you take all 14 inches? I certainly don't have a big dick but my x wife said it hurt all the time....

Me: thinking in my head.... sure buddy that's why she's you're x now lol


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

ChinatownJake said:


> Some of the strangest things I've heard are when I have a single Pax, and they are talking on their phone.
> 
> Example, recently, in L.A.: "C'mon, why won't you take a photo of your ****! I want you to send me a photo of your *****. Right. Now!"
> 
> This went on for a good couple of minutes. Then once he ended the conversation, he filled me in explicitly on a recent hotel room assignation with said, same caller.


Pax on the phone with her male friend:

"Is she nice... what color are her nipples?"


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

LOL.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh a pax sitting in the back was able to see i was driving without my shoes on! Said you drive without shoes? And i told her wow and you can see that from where you are sitting? I just thought that was creepy this older lady checking my feet.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Pax. "Look over here" (dress is hiked up, she's not wearing anything under) "touch it."
> Me: "I'm driving here, and that'd be a bad idea since your husband is in the back seat."


win!!!


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Once got invited to go watch porn...by a college girl. Said she was horny and BF cannot perform when drunk. (boyfriend was next to her, mumbling, almost passed out).

I declined.....

me (not white), her = white,....errr.....no...thank you

I don't need rape accusations


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SmoothMiamidrive said:


> Oh a pax sitting in the back was able to see i was driving without my shoes on! Said you drive without shoes? And i told her wow and you can see that from where you are sitting? I just thought that was creepy this older lady checking my feet.


Surveys say...

The first thing ladies look at when they meet another person (female or male) is the latter' shoes.

So, when that lady looked down and across and saw your feet naked, of course she was shocked;-)


----------



## evannacooper (Sep 1, 2015)

*Picks up indian guy from strip club, he sits in the front seat*
Pax: Hello and thank you for picking me up!
Me: No problem *confirms destination with pax*

He gets to talking about Texas and how illegals piss him off and ends his rant with "Stupid Mexicans"

Me: Sir, I'm mexican. (Born and raised US citizen of course)

Pax: *Blank stare* ...I don't care!!! Stupid mexicans....

I got him home as quickly as I could...and don't get me wrong....I love my people but the face he gave me when I said I was mexican...I was laughing so hard as I drove off!! Epic fail dude. Epic fail.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> *Picks up indian guy from strip club, he sits in the front seat*
> Pax: Hello and thank you for picking me up!
> Me: No problem *confirms destination with pax*
> 
> ...


should have just started driving towards the border


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

I would have been like "Mehico is beautiful this time a day" Then hit the lock button and stare at him with a grin.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> *Picks up indian guy from strip club, he sits in the front seat*
> Pax: Hello and thank you for picking me up!
> Me: No problem *confirms destination with pax*
> 
> ...


Ive had that same thing happen but with a *******. he was kinda drunk starts rambling about mexicans. his friend are trying to get him to shut up because I'm clearly mexican, he ask me what I think. I tell him I hate ******* hillbilly trailer park punks named xyz "his name". all his friend go "OHHHHHH" like we were about to fight.... he shuts up the rest of the way. lol


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Orale pendejo, yo no la gusta los bolillos de ojetes.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

evannacooper said:


> *Picks up indian guy from strip club, he sits in the front seat*
> Pax: Hello and thank you for picking me up!
> Me: No problem *confirms destination with pax*
> 
> ...


Amigo,

S-O-C-K-S.

Cleveland amigo/amiga



t5contra said:


> I would have been like "Mehico is beautiful this time a day" Then hit the lock button and stare at him with a grin.


Add scare effect with a wink.



ATX 22 said:


> Orale pendejo, yo no la gusta los bolillos de ojetes.


Hey hey hey amigo, tips are included, but swearing is not allowed.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Ive had that same thing happen but with a *******. he was kinda drunk starts rambling about mexicans. his friend are trying to get him to shut up because I'm clearly mexican, he ask me what I think. I tell him I hate ******* hillbilly trailer park punks named xyz "his name". all his friend go "OHHHHHH" like we were about to fight.... he shuts up the rest of the way. lol


Quick question...

Using the two pax examples described by two posters here (with slight modifications for easier comparisons)....

If you HAVE to drive one of these two passengers home, same distance, same roads, same time duration, same time of day, same city, same PU location, same level of drunkenness, same neighborhood destination, same age, same handsome/ugliness, same height, same BMI, and assume you care about your physical health (safety), which one would you choose believing it is of lesser risk to your physical health?

A. Drunk sexist and racist Asian Indian man.

B. Drunk sexist and racist hillbilly White man.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

A.
However, I am a large, white, ******* looking person myself, and I thought the response given by sidewazzz was classic, and probably diffused the situation well.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> A.
> However, I am a large, white, ******* looking person myself, and I thought the response given by sidewazzz was classic, and probably diffused the situation well.


And you speak native Spanish, I am impressed.


----------



## pStar (Jan 26, 2016)

1/16
Bakersfield, CA

Picked up a drunk couple from a downtown bar and taking them home on the SW side of town. Wife is in the front, husband in the back. Wife starts telling husband she wants tacos and asks me to stop at a local taco joint on the way. Husband tells her "no" that she won't eat them anyway. Wife turns around and yells "If you want to f*ck me in the a$$ tonight, you better get me some f*cking tacos!!!"

I looked at the shocked and embarrassed husband in the mirror and said "I'd get her some tacos!" I wanted to add, "If you don't, I will!".


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

pStar said:


> 1/16
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Picked up a drunk couple from a downtown bar and taking them home on the SW side of town. Wife is in the front, husband in the back. Wife starts telling husband she wants tacos and asks me to stop at a local taco joint on the way. Husband tells her "no" that she won't eat them anyway. Wife turns around and yells "If you want to f*ck me in the a$$ tonight, you better get me some f*cking tacos!!!"
> ...


Well, did they get tacos?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> And you speak native Spanish, I am impressed.


Grew up in San Antonio. Work in construction. Learned in self defense. Lol


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

3 weeks ago, I heard this from the back seat:
Jose, quiero tomar este controlador uber hogar y hacer que me vea tener sexo con él.
My response:
Gracias, pero estoy casado y tengo otro cliente conducir después

Jose was laughing at her the rest of the trip. Telling her she was drunk, and he was glad I understood what she said.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Picked up six women the other night coming home from a bar...
now the thing to remember is they are all related...3 generations...
the oldest heavy set grandma (late 60s) sat in the front...
the daughter (just turned 50) sat in the back seat...along with two cousins about the same age...
and the youngest daughter and her friend sat in the third row seats...
the ride was a long 30 minute ride to their house on the beach...
during that ride grandma (the drunkest of the group) kept hollering "shut the hell up" to the girls in the back...
then we passed her doctors office and she hollered that we needed to stop there due to the fact here doctor needed to see her...(at 11:30pm at night???)
they were all from Rhode Island and they kept talking about the clam chowder made there...
I got all the usual questions like "are we there yet" and "how long you been driving for Uber"
Grandma kept apologizing for my having to deal with 6 drunk women...8)
Needless to say it was the most FUN ride I have had in 1 1/2 years driving for Uber...
When I dropped them off we all said goodbye as if we had been friends for years...
its one thing to sit there with 6 women talking...
its a whole nuther thing sitting there with 6 drunk RELATED women talkin like there is no tomorrow...priceless!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

pStar said:


> 1/16
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Picked up a drunk couple from a downtown bar and taking them home on the SW side of town. Wife is in the front, husband in the back. Wife starts telling husband she wants tacos and asks me to stop at a local taco joint on the way. Husband tells her "no" that she won't eat them anyway. Wife turns around and yells "If you want to f*ck me in the a$$ tonight, you better get me some f*cking tacos!!!"
> ...


(Edit: poster deleted post because it is not nice to comment on others' behavior.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> 3 weeks ago, I heard this from the back seat:
> Jose, quiero tomar este controlador uber hogar y hacer que me vea tener sexo con él.
> My response:
> Gracias, pero estoy casado y tengo otro cliente conducir después
> ...


Was she surprised and embarrassed that you could understand her private conversation?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh, yeah.


----------



## pStar (Jan 26, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Well, did they get tacos?


 Yeah, he made the right choice and got her some tacos.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

pStar said:


> 1/16
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Picked up a drunk couple from a downtown bar and taking them home on the SW side of town. Wife is in the front, husband in the back. Wife starts telling husband she wants tacos and asks me to stop at a local taco joint on the way. Husband tells her "no" that she won't eat them anyway. Wife turns around and yells "If you want to f*ck me in the a$$ tonight, you better get me some f*cking tacos!!!"
> ...


Wait...are the "act" and tacos related? Like...natural...lubrica...oh god no.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jay26 said:


> Didn't happen with a pax.
> I pulled over in the parking lot of a gasoline station waiting for a request. Homeless started cleaning up my windows. Gave him a dollar.
> 
> Me: That's all I have man
> ...


I can't believe you shared that. That's a desperate man, and you're making fun of it.


----------



## SelectUberToronto (Oct 26, 2015)

A desperate man perhaps that wanted money not for shelter food or clothes; perhaps something more recreational. Either something similar has happend to alot of us late at night at gas stations. I laughed my ass off reading what was said. However now that you mention it: its truly sad that people will degrade themselves in that manner. I wish people had more respect for themselves...


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

11/15'

Two older guys (maybe mid 50's) very drunk.
Guy 1...man I wasted a pill tonight they were horrible looking
Guy 2...i been there before buddy
Guy 1...I mean now look at me I'm going home alone with a stiffy for nothing
Guy 2...maybe uber lady (i guess that's my name) can take you to one of those massage places when I'm dropped off
Guy 1...man they are expensive though for just some hand.
Silence.....
Guy 2...hey ma'am (me)....do you mind dropping My friend off at a massage place?
Me...don't mind no but I will not wait there sorry.
Guy 2...never mind he's falling asleep back here.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> I can't believe you shared that. That's a desperate man, and you're making fun of it.


Dude He was drunk and smells like cigarette. I bet he was just going to drink away the money. And I am so sure about that.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

pStar said:


> 1/16
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Picked up a drunk couple from a downtown bar and taking them home on the SW side of town. Wife is in the front, husband in the back. Wife starts telling husband she wants tacos and asks me to stop at a local taco joint on the way. Husband tells her "no" that she won't eat them anyway. Wife turns around and yells "If you want to f*ck me in the a$$ tonight, you better get me some f*cking tacos!!!"
> ...


I'd go straight to the nearest taco restaurant.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> 3 weeks ago, I heard this from the back seat:
> Jose, quiero tomar este controlador uber hogar y hacer que me vea tener sexo con él.
> My response:
> Gracias, pero estoy casado y tengo otro cliente conducir después
> ...


Maybe you can translate that for everyone


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jose, I want to take the driver home and have him f*** me while you watch.

Thanks, but I have another client to pick up after this.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

1/31

Newport Beach

me: where are we going

pax: can you take me to LA

me: getting ready to say "no" because I'm trying to stack min trips to get the hourly garantee while I sit at home.... "yeah, ummmmm...."

pax: I'll give you $30 cash! 

me: On top of the trip cost? 

pax : yeah its a tip.

me: thinking really hard

pax: how about $40?

me: i guess... ok let's do it! 

after dropping her friend off down the street from the pick up

pax: can we stop so I can get a water?

me: sure I have to get gas anyways, I'm on E.

pax: ok, what like $20 bucks

me: what?

pax : like $20 in gas?

me: yeah

pax: ok, I'll take care of it. 

I'm still tripping over that one lol.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Jose, I want to take the driver home and have him f*** me while you watch.
> 
> Thanks, but I have another client to pick up after this.


Frankly, my dear, I am rather surprised that this sort of language is allowed in here.


----------



## Jay26 (Jan 10, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Jose, I want to take the driver home and have him f*** me while you watch.
> 
> Thanks, but I have another client to pick up after this.


Got her address?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol. No.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

pStar said:


> 1/16
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> Picked up a drunk couple from a downtown bar and taking them home on the SW side of town. Wife is in the front, husband in the back. Wife starts telling husband she wants tacos and asks me to stop at a local taco joint on the way. Husband tells her "no" that she won't eat them anyway. Wife turns around and yells "If you want to f*ck me in the a$$ tonight, you better get me some f*cking tacos!!!"
> ...


Hmmmm tacos and A$$ play??? Sounds messy.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

When I bought the movie ticket I thought this was a PG flick.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Picked up 4 drunk girls and 1 guy. All the girls randomly started to talk about sex in graphic detail. I think the guy was a BF to one of the girls. She then started talking about swallowing a gallon of his sauce in a years time. This convo was at least 25 min long. I felt sorry for the guy...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

I feel sorry for the nutritional health of that girl. She should consult with her qualified, licensed dietitian(s) on her routine diet intake habits.


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

HAHAH A lot more was discussed after that.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> I feel sorry for the nutritional health of that girl. She should consult with her qualified, licensed dietitian(s) on her routine diet intake habits.


That there made me laugh.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> That there made me laugh.


Or was her bf her licensed, qualified dietitian?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Or was her bf her licensed, qualified dietitian?


If so, the bf is violating professional ethics--consultants should not sell or provide to clients themselves what they have recommended.


----------



## Ganju Mal (Jan 2, 2016)

First instance: Picked up two 45+ women and drove for 20mins. All throughout the drive, they both complained on low quality of sex they both were having. How men could not keep it up and all graphic details. One of them complained about the fact that the best sex she had was with her husband and it sucks she is not getting good action when she is single again.

Second instance: Husband and wife both drunk, where the wife kept embarrassing the husband with a ******* joke. He was shy and she was into it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

CODenver26 said:


> Picked up 4 drunk girls and 1 guy. All the girls randomly started to talk about sex in graphic detail. I think the guy was a BF to one of the girls. She then started talking about swallowing a gallon of his sauce in a years time. This convo was at least 25 min long. I felt sorry for the guy...


Felt sorry for him?

I'm jealous!


----------



## Curmudg (Nov 25, 2015)

Jay26 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are swingers. She sat in the passenger side after all. Not the husband. Hahha


You'd never want to mess around with the type of person who'd swing with an Uber driver....


----------



## Jimron (Jan 28, 2016)

Pax: So there is the restraint that I got my lost dog back from.
Me: That's nice of them to not cook your dog and return it to you.
Pax: Ya, I posted lost dog poster there and the dog kidnappers brought it there to return.
Me: What makes you think it was stolen.
Pax: My dog hates kids, and they said they tried to give it to some kids but it kept nipping them, so you had to get rid of it.
Pax: I still gave them the reward, even though they stole my dog.
Me: That was nice of you.
Pax: I think they came around the fence and took my little chi Wawa.
Me: Was the dog in good shape when you got it back.
Pax: Yes, she still had the same sweater on that I made, and was in the lost dog photo.
Pax: Yes, I make movies and pictures of all the dog outfits that I make and post the pics on the internet.
Pax: I sell my dog outfits on the internet.
Me: Are you sure that dog didn't run away, to get out of the long modeling sessions.
Pax: Maybe, she gets really fussy when I keep changing her outfits.


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

PAX: "Can I get a handy?" (Probably drunk)
Me: (awkward pause) Sorry, it's not included in the SRF fee Uber charges us.

PAX: "what's SRF?"
Me: Special Release Fee.

(Awkward silence for the rest of the trip)


----------



## Punkygurly74 (Oct 21, 2015)

This was like October..haven't forgotten...

So, I picked up a pax at a swinger's club - single guy. He sat in the front me with and immediately started talking with me. He was Israeli and had left his friend at the club. We have a fun talking..right before I get him to his destination, 20 mins from the club, he gets a phone call - starts talking in Hebrew and does not sound happy (only reason I mentioned the Israeli bit) and is like we have to go back and get him. Apparently, he went into a room without him...(it was 3some night at the club) and he left him because he was mad.

Fast forward..we get there...guy comes out and he is a bit tipsy and becomes very enamored with me for some reason (no freakin' clue). He sets in the back and started petting my hair - (it's really long, curly and blonde). So, I look at my pax in the front and I say "Hmm...your friend is petting me...you are going to need to get him in check" he looks at me and I kid you not responds in a low, quiet tone..."Shhh.....just enjoy it"


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Punkygurly74 said:


> This was like October..haven't forgotten...
> 
> So, I picked up a pax at a swinger's club - single guy. He sat in the front me with and immediately started talking with me. He was Israeli and had left his friend at the club. We have a fun talking..right before I get him to his destination, 20 mins from the club, he gets a phone call - starts talking in Hebrew and does not sound happy (only reason I mentioned the Israeli bit) and is like we have to go back and get him. Apparently, he went into a room without him...(it was 3some night at the club) and he left him because he was mad.
> 
> Fast forward..we get there...guy comes out and he is a bit tipsy and becomes very enamored with me for some reason (no freakin' clue). He sets in the back and started petting my hair - (it's really long, curly and blonde). So, I look at my pax in the front and I say "Hmm...your friend is petting me...you are going to need to get him in check" he looks at me and I kid you not responds in a low, quiet tone..."Shhh.....just enjoy it"


Oh my....


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

Last night.....


A couple I picked up on a nicer end of Palm beach gets in and the woman immediately goes in on Him for the entire ride all I kept hearing her say...
"I can't believe you would stare at her new **** all through dinner...when I wanted a new pair you said you couldn't handle the extra attention on me"
Him..."mare you need to let it go I didn't state ALL through dinner"

Silence for about 6 minutes....
" I just can't believe you. Tomorrow I'm calling my plastic surgeon"

Me....praying I reach their destination quicker


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Cute petite girl about 19 told me that on one Uber ride the driver kept asking her to go up to his Wisconsin cabin with him. Kept explaining he could just hop on the highway and be there.
This is in Chicago and Wisconsin is about an hour away.

I told her that if anyone says it more than once. Call 911 on your phone.
(I figure once might be a bad joke. More than that to a teenager is major cause for concern)


----------

